# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΟ???????????

## Stephie_22

Καθε μερα που περναει ειναι ολο και χειροτερη.Νομιζω πως ο χρονος πλεον μετραει αντιστροφα.Βλεπω ολους τουσ αλλους γυρω μου να ζω.Απλα παρατηρω,χωρις να συμμετεχω..Μετα απο καθε υπερφαγικο επεισοδειο αισθανομαι να βυθιζομαι ολο και πιο κατω......Το μονο που συνειδητοποιησα ολα αυτα τα χρονια........ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει πατος.

----------


## bouliana

ναι δν υπάρχει πάτος. η ζεις με αυτό για όλη σου την ζωή ή κάνεις κάτι για να το αλλάξεις. παρτο απόφαση και κάνε κάτι έστω και μικρό. κάνε κάτι ωστέ να σταματήσεις να σκέφτεσαι διαρκώς το ίδιο πράμα. στρέψε την προσοχή σου κάπου αλλού έστω και 5 λεπτά
σταμάτα όμως να παραπονιέσαι και να ματαιοπονείς και ξεκίνα στην αντεπίθεση. σκέψου οτι υπάρχει κάτι μέσα σου που πρέπει να το νικείσεις γιατί εσύ είσαι πιο δυνατή από αυτό.

----------


## Stephie_22

εσυ τι κανεις?πως το παλευεις?
δεν συμφωνω να εχεις μια μοιρολατρικη σταση ,οχι μονο για αυτο,αλλα γενικα για τα πραγματα γιατι αυτο δεν οδηγει πουθενα,αλλα ειναι ωρες ωρες που νιωθω πολυυ αδυναμη .

----------


## Ασημένια

Μάλλον δεν τελειώνει ποτέ...Πάνω που λέω όλα καλά τσουπ εμφανίζεται το τέρας.
Είχα 1 μηνά χωρίς υπερφαγικό και τώρα μέσα σε 4 μέρες έχω κάνει 2, και το 2ο πριν λίγα λεπτά.
Νιώθω τόσο απαίσια, τόσο χάλια, τόσο ανήμπορη...
Το στομάχι μου να μην μπορεί να χωρέσει άλλο φαγητό και εγώ να στεναχωριέμαι που δεν μπορώ να μπουκωθώ και άλλο...
Στέφη θυμάμαι που "θύμωνα" μαζί σου που είχες αυτή την παθητική στάση, ήθελα να σου φωνάξω ξύπνα ρε γαμώτο, ζήσε και παράτα τα παλιοκιλά αλλά είχα ξεχάσει για λίγο δυστυχώς, πως είναι να υποφέρεις εκείνη τη στιγμή του υπερφαγικού. Που σε τρώνε οι τύψεις, που φοβάσαι μην παχύνεις, που που που... 
Γιαυτό είμαι σίγουρη ότι κανένας δεν μπορεί να μας καταλάβει αν δεν το έχει ζήσει, εδώ κόντεψα να το ξεχάσω εγώ που είχα αποχή 1-2 μήνες.
Γιατί να προκαλούμε τόσο πόνο στον εαυτό μας ΜΟΝΟΙ ΜΑΣ; Ακόμα δεν έχω βρει το γιατί! Ισως να είναι και η τελειομανία δεν ξέρω...
Ουφ το στομάχι μου πονάει φοβερά και το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι να ακυρώσω όλες τις αυριανές δραστηριότητες γιατί θα φαίνομαι χοντρή.
Και αύριο μεθαύριο άμα όλα έχουν κυλήσει ομαλά με τη διατροφή θα διαβάζω αυτό θα ντρέπομαι που λύγισα και θα λέω έλεος πια με τις υπερβολές σου, απλά έφαγες παραπάνω και ήρθες να κλαφτείς; Είναι φοβερό που και εγώ η ίδια υποτίμω τη βουλιμία...

----------


## Stephie_22

Μπραβο,ενας μηνας χωρισ υπερφαγικο ειναι πολυ καλα,αθλος θα ελεγα,απλα η βλακεια ειναι οτι αμα κανεισ το πρωτο μετα ερχονται καπακι και τα αλλα,αλλα μην σε παιρνει απο κατω.εισαι σε πολυ καλο δρομο.Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα και οι μεταπτωσεις στη διαθεση και ολα οσα αισθανεσαι.Και εγω εχω βρεθει αο τη θεση να συμβιυλευω και απο τη θεση να με συμβουλευουν,ολοι εδω πιστευω πανω κατω στην ιδια κατασταση ειμαστε και αν θα ειμαστε απο τη θεση του να δινουμε η να παιρνουμε συμβουλες εξαρταται απο το ποσο κοντα εχουμε κανει το τελευταιο υπρφαγικο.Ειναι καθαρα ανταλλαγη αποψεων και εμπειρειων οχι λυσεων γι αυτο να μην αισθανεσαι ασχημα για κανενα λογο.
οσο για αυριο που λες,το νιωθω καθε φορα απο ενα υπερφαγικο.Σου προτινω να πας σε ο,τι εχεις να κανεις γιατι ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να φαινεται οτι παχυνες,οσο και αν εσυ το πιστευεις.Αν παλι δεν αισθανεσαι ετοιμη ακυρωσε τις και απλα χαλαρωσε,δωσε στο εαυτο σου ενα ρεπο απο ολα και σκεψου κατι που να σε κανει χαρουμενη(ακομη και αν ειναι το φαγητο) ¨)

----------


## lost kitten

πόσος καιρός πάει που έχω να γράψω στο φόρουμ? αχ πάλι ένα μεγάλο υπερφαγικό με έκανε να αναζητήσω το σάιτ. Stephie_22 σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Πόσο γρήγορα περνάει ο καιρός και πόσο χάνεσαι με αυτή την αρρώστια, πόσο κουραστικό είναι όλο αυτό ....δεν αντέχεται.
Ασημένια χίλια μπράβο που κατάφερες να κρατηθείς ένα μήνα. έχω πολύ καιρό... μπορεί και χρόνο να κρατηθώ τόσο πολύ από υπερφαγικά. ....Βασικά έχω παραδοθεί τόσο που όταν κάνω ένα την εβδομάδα το θεωρώ κατόρθωμα.

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Stephie_22_
> εσυ τι κανεις?πως το παλευεις?
> δεν συμφωνω να εχεις μια μοιρολατρικη σταση ,οχι μονο για αυτο,αλλα γενικα για τα πραγματα γιατι αυτο δεν οδηγει πουθενα,αλλα ειναι ωρες ωρες που νιωθω πολυυ αδυναμη .


δυστηχώς έτσι είναι, έχετε δίκιο με την Ασημένια! Εκείνη τη στιγμή νιώθεις να χάνεται ο κόσμος. Και αρκετές στιγμές μετά. Όμως τίποτα δε χάνεται, έτσι δεν είναι? Κουράγιο και υπομονή σε όλες.


> _Originally posted by Ασημένια_
> Μάλλον δεν τελειώνει ποτέ...Πάνω που λέω όλα καλά τσουπ εμφανίζεται το τέρας.
> Είχα 1 μηνά χωρίς υπερφαγικό και τώρα μέσα σε 4 μέρες έχω κάνει 2, και το 2ο πριν λίγα λεπτά.
> Νιώθω τόσο απαίσια, τόσο χάλια, τόσο ανήμπορη...
> Το στομάχι μου να μην μπορεί να χωρέσει άλλο φαγητό και εγώ να στεναχωριέμαι που δεν μπορώ να μπουκωθώ και άλλο...
> Στέφη θυμάμαι που "θύμωνα" μαζί σου που είχες αυτή την παθητική στάση, ήθελα να σου φωνάξω ξύπνα ρε γαμώτο, ζήσε και παράτα τα παλιοκιλά αλλά είχα ξεχάσει για λίγο δυστυχώς, πως είναι να υποφέρεις εκείνη τη στιγμή του υπερφαγικού. Που σε τρώνε οι τύψεις, που φοβάσαι μην παχύνεις, που που που... 
> Γιαυτό είμαι σίγουρη ότι κανένας δεν μπορεί να μας καταλάβει αν δεν το έχει ζήσει, εδώ κόντεψα να το ξεχάσω εγώ που είχα αποχή 1-2 μήνες.
> Γιατί να προκαλούμε τόσο πόνο στον εαυτό μας ΜΟΝΟΙ ΜΑΣ; Ακόμα δεν έχω βρει το γιατί! Ισως να είναι και η τελειομανία δεν ξέρω...
> Ουφ το στομάχι μου πονάει φοβερά και το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι να ακυρώσω όλες τις αυριανές δραστηριότητες γιατί θα φαίνομαι χοντρή.
> Και αύριο μεθαύριο άμα όλα έχουν κυλήσει ομαλά με τη διατροφή θα διαβάζω αυτό θα ντρέπομαι που λύγισα και θα λέω έλεος πια με τις υπερβολές σου, απλά έφαγες παραπάνω και ήρθες να κλαφτείς; Είναι φοβερό που και εγώ η ίδια υποτίμω τη βουλιμία...


Ασημένια μ πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω :sniff: Ακριβώς όπως τα λες είναι ακριβώς! Από τα τελευταία ποστ σου έχω καταλάβει ότι είσαι στα κιλά που επιθυμείς. Σε παρακαλώ σκέψου ότι τίποτε δενέχασες, δεν πήρες βάρος με ένα υπερφαγικό, δεν πάχυνες όσο κι αν προσπάθησε ο βουλιμικός εαυτός σου να αυτοτιμωρηθεί. Ξέρεις πως η εικόνα σου δεν άλλαξε, να μόνο που έφαγε (άλλη μια) κλωτσιά ο καλός ψυχισμός σου. Σε παρακαλώ να γίνεις η Ασημένια που διάβαζα χθες και προχθές και να αφήσεις πίσω σ τα υπερφαγικά. Εντάξει έκανες ένα, μη το συνεχίσεις κορίτσι μ είσαι πολύ δυνατή!
Σε παρακαλώ προχωράμε μπροστά!:yes:

----------


## Ασημένια

Ευτυχώς σήμερα είμαι καλύτερα. Ξύπνησα χάλια εννοείται αλλά περιποιήθηκα λίγο το σώμα μου με λίγο μασάζ, ένα ζεστό μπάνιο, έβαλα και το αγαπημένο μου γαλάκτωμα, έκανα και μερικές διατάσεις και σα να συνήλθα λίγο, το νιώθω τόσο βαρύ μετά απο υπερφαγικό και δεν μπορώ να πάρω τα πόδια μου. Δεν το είχα ξανακάνει αλλά με βοήθησε και θα το καθιέρωσω γιατί μετά απο τέτοια ταλαιπωρία του αξίζει και λίγη περιποίηση. Παλιά, το διήμερο τσιμπούσι ήταν κάτι παραπάνω απο στανταράκι οπότε κάτι είναι και αυτό...
Στέφη σε ευχαριστώ! Είναι όντως τόσο παράξενο εμείς οι ίδιες που πέφτουμε στα σ@#$ά, να δίνουμε συμβουλές στους άλλους για το πώς να βγουν. Εσύ πώς τα πας;
Lostkitten σε ευχαριστώ και εσένα! Υπο άλλες συνθήκες θα μπορούσα να σου δώσω πολύ κουράγιο αλλά δεν παύω να είμαι επηρεασμένη απο το χθεσινό. Πάντως χθες κοιτούσα το τόπικ που γράφαμε για τα υπερφαγικά μας και σε θυμήθηκα. Θα τα καταφέρουμε όμως, όσο μας παίρνει απο κάτω, τα πράγματα μόνο χειροτερεύουν.
SweetOctober ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Θα προσπαθήσω να ξανακοιμήσω τον κακό εαυτό μου!Μόνο μπροστά!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

αχ βρε Ασημένια μ με πήρε κι εμένα απο κάτω. Ολη μερα χαλια τρωω απο το πρωι αλλα δεν ειχα ασχημη διαθεση. Τωρα εχω σκασει. Απο την ωρα που σε διαβασα καταλαβαινω οτι ποτε δε θα φυγει αυτο το παλιοτερας απο μεσα μας κι εχω βιδωσει. Τι 110, τι 90 τι 60, εκει ειναι και καραδοκει να μας ρουφηξει τις τελευταιες ελπιδες ανεξαρτησιας. Μη σε ριχνω αλλο. Το διημερο τσιμπουσι ας το αφησουμε στο παρελθον, ας το κανουμε τωρα μια μερα, μετα μιση, μετα λιγες ωρες, κι ισως καποια στιγμη μενει για λιγα μονο λεπτα μεσα μας το τερατακι της βουλιμιας. Και τοτε θα πουμε, "τί είναι λίγα λεπτάκια? Υπομονή!"

----------


## lost kitten

μακάρι sweetOctober μακάρι να καταφέρουμε να το περιορίσουμε σε λίγα λεπτά το τερατάκι της υπερφαγίας γιατί το έχω αφήσει τόσο ανεξέλεγκτο που πολλές φορές σέρνω την "ανάγκη" για υπερφαγικό ολόκληρη εβδομάδα ή σαββατοκύριακο ...μέχρι να βρεθώ μόνη μου να κλειστώ στους τέσσερις τείχους και να ικανοποιήσω το τερατάκι μου.
Προσεύχομαι για το αύριο όλων μας.

----------


## Stephie_22

Ασημενια,
επειδη νομιζω οτι και σε ενα αλλο θεμα ειχαμε λιγο ερθει σε "συγκρουση"(με την καλη εννοια) θεωρω οτι αυτο ειναι φυσιολογικο.Κανεις απο εμας δεν ξερει ουτε τον τροπο που θα βγουμε απο αυτο και ειναι ευλογο να δινουμε αν οχι συμβουλες ,να λεμε τη γνωμη μας και να παροτρυνουμε καποιους.Δλδ σε αυτα που μου ειχες πει ειχες δικιο,το ηξερα ακομη και αν τν δεδομενη στιγμη ελεγα τα δικα μου.Και ενδεχομενως να ταυτιστεις και εσυ σε καποια σημεια με οσα εχω πει ,γι αυτο μην αισθανεσαι ασχημα που δινεις συμβουλες και μετα κανεις ενα υπερφαγικο και ειναι σαν να μην τηρεις αυτα που λες γιατι δεν ειναι ετσι.Περναμε φασεις στη ζωη μας αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη κανουμε καποια στιγμη κατι αντιθετο παυουμε να πιστευομε αυτα που λεμε .Για αυτο ειμαστε και εδω αλλωστε ,για να λεμε πως την παλευουμε με αυτο που μας συμβαινει .Κανεις δεν ειναι φωστηρας και κανεις δν λεει το σωστο το λαθος το δικαιο και το αδικο.¨)
Αυτο που εχω να πω για μενα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω ποτε αν θα μου φυγει η εμμονη με τα κιλα και με ενα αδυνατο σωμα ασχετα αν θα κατορθωσω ποτε να το αποκτησω, απλα το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι οτι δεν πρεπει αυτο να αποτελει τροχοπεδη στη ζωη μας.
Δλδ δεν θα βγω απο το σπιτι αν δν χασω 10 κιλα.μπορεις να πεις θα βγω και παραλληλα θα προσεχω τη διατροφη μου και θα τα εχω και τα 2.δλδ δεν σημαινει οτι το με το να κανεις το ενα αποριπτεις το αλλο.Μπορεις να τα συνδυασεις και τα 2
Δεν το παιζω "ξερολας" ουτε η "εμπειρη"γιατι σας διαβεβαιω οτι σε πολλα πραγματα ειμαι πολυ κοτα,απλα ειπα να τα δοκιμασω αυτο και μπορει και να κατσει δεν ξερεις καμια φορα.........¨)

----------


## sweetOctober

τα ξημερωματα παω στο 3ο 24ωρο ανεξελγκτων υπερφαγικων, μινι ή μεγαλύτερων. Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω φαει τοσο, και συνεχιζω να τρωω, που δεν με αντεχω αλλο. Επί ώρες τρωω. Φοβαμαι και να δω την ωρα που εγραφα στο ημερολογιο μ. Νομιζω ηταν μεσημερι, κι ακομα τρωω. Ευτυχως μολις ηρθε παρεα και πιστευω να σταματησω. Μαλλον θα παω να ξαπλωσω. Σκεφτομαι να φαω κι ενα πακετο γαρριδακια και μια σοκολατ μια που εχω φαει ολαααααααααααααααααααα τα αλλα, μη μεινουν αυτα και ξυπνησω το βραδυ να φαω. Θελω μολις ξημερωσει να τελειωσουν ολα και να μη ξαναερθουν ΠΟΤΕ

----------


## Ασημένια

> _Originally posted by Stephie_22_
> Ασημενια,
> επειδη νομιζω οτι και σε ενα αλλο θεμα ειχαμε λιγο ερθει σε "συγκρουση"(με την καλη εννοια) θεωρω οτι αυτο ειναι φυσιολογικο.Κανεις απο εμας δεν ξερει ουτε τον τροπο που θα βγουμε απο αυτο και ειναι ευλογο να δινουμε αν οχι συμβουλες ,να λεμε τη γνωμη μας και να παροτρυνουμε καποιους.Δλδ σε αυτα που μου ειχες πει ειχες δικιο,το ηξερα ακομη και αν τν δεδομενη στιγμη ελεγα τα δικα μου.Και ενδεχομενως να ταυτιστεις και εσυ σε καποια σημεια με οσα εχω πει ,γι αυτο μην αισθανεσαι ασχημα που δινεις συμβουλες και μετα κανεις ενα υπερφαγικο και ειναι σαν να μην τηρεις αυτα που λες γιατι δεν ειναι ετσι.Περναμε φασεις στη ζωη μας αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη κανουμε καποια στιγμη κατι αντιθετο παυουμε να πιστευομε αυτα που λεμε .Για αυτο ειμαστε και εδω αλλωστε ,για να λεμε πως την παλευουμε με αυτο που μας συμβαινει .Κανεις δεν ειναι φωστηρας και κανεις δν λεει το σωστο το λαθος το δικαιο και το αδικο.¨)
> Αυτο που εχω να πω για μενα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω ποτε αν θα μου φυγει η εμμονη με τα κιλα και με ενα αδυνατο σωμα ασχετα αν θα κατορθωσω ποτε να το αποκτησω, απλα το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι οτι δεν πρεπει αυτο να αποτελει τροχοπεδη στη ζωη μας.
> Δλδ δεν θα βγω απο το σπιτι αν δν χασω 10 κιλα.μπορεις να πεις θα βγω και παραλληλα θα προσεχω τη διατροφη μου και θα τα εχω και τα 2.δλδ δεν σημαινει οτι το με το να κανεις το ενα αποριπτεις το αλλο.Μπορεις να τα συνδυασεις και τα 2
> Δεν το παιζω "ξερολας" ουτε η "εμπειρη"γιατι σας διαβεβαιω οτι σε πολλα πραγματα ειμαι πολυ κοτα,απλα ειπα να τα δοκιμασω αυτο και μπορει και να κατσει δεν ξερεις καμια φορα.........¨)


Στέφη ευτύχως με καθησύχασε πολύ το ότι κατάλαβες ότι στη δεδομένη στιγμή είχα δίκιο γιαυτό και στα είπα άλλωστε. Πολλές φορές κάνω και εγώ ότι δεν ακούω αλλά μέσα μου ξέρω ότι δεν σκέφτομαι σωστά. 
Πρόσεχε την υγεία σου ρε συ όμως, σε παρακαλώ, μην αφήνει το μυαλό να σε κάνει ό,τι θέλει! Τα γράφω για να τα βλέπω και εγώ, κανένα αδύνατο σώμα δεν αξίζει όσο η υγεία μας, ψυχική και σωματική! Πρέπει να το συνειδητοποιήσουμε πριν να είναι αργά. Εχεις ένα τέλειο σώμα και πρέπει να το χαρείς. Μην το βασανίζεις άλλο!

----------


## Stephie_22

Χτες εκανα ενα υπερφαγικο.Αισθανομουν χαλια ,σε καποια στιγμη με επιασε κριση πανικου σε σημειο που να μην μπορω να αναπνευσω,σκεπτομενη οτι βαδιζει ανηφορικα ο δειχτης της ζυγαριας.Κατι τετοιες ωρες πραγματικα ηθελα να ανοιξει η γη να με καταπιει.Να εξαφανιστω απο ολους και απο ολα και να επανελθω στην πραγματικοτητα οταν ολα τα παραπανω κιλα θα εχω εξαφνιστω και οι εμμονικα αυτοκαταστροφικες μου ιδεες θα ειχαν εγκαταλειψει το μυαλο μου.Το βραδυ σκεφτηκα να μην βγω σημερα καθολου απο το σπιτι.Να μην κανω τιποτα....Μετα ομως καταλαβα οτι κατι τετοιο δεν νομιζω να βοηθησει και πολυ,θελω να πω το χω κανει απειρες φορες στο παρελθον και δεν με εβγαλε πουθενα.Ετσι ειπα ,ασ κανω κατι αλλο.λοιπον βγηκα ,πηγα στα μαγαζια εκανα τη βολτα μου και μετα θα παω και στην σχολη.Δεν ξερω αν με οφελεισε καπου ,απλα θελω να πω οτι και στο σπιτι να καθομουν αυτο ΜΕ ΒΕΒΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΟΔΗΓΟΥΣΕ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ.
Απογοητευτηκα αρκετα με τον εαυτο μου για το χτεσινο μου παραστρατημα,αλλα μετα ειπα ,την προηγουμενη βδομαδα ειχα καινει 4 υπεφαγικα μεσα σε 7 μερες.και τωρα μολις 1 σε αντιστοιχες μερες.Αν δεν ειναι καλο ,ειναι σιγουρα καλυτερο απο πριν.Ειναι μια αρχη."Το μη χειρον βελτιστον"
Θελω να χασω 2 ,3 κιλα .απλα και μονο για να ξεπριστω και να αισθανθω καλυτερα.Και λεω στον υατο μου"Καλα ποσο δυσκολο ειναι αυτο???¨"Ακατορθωτο δεν ειναι σιγουρα.
Για αυτο λεω σε ολες σας βαλτε μικρουσ στοχους .Ελαχιστους για αρχη και οταν αρχισετε οσα κιλα και να ειστε ,απλα και μονο για να αισθανθειτε καλυτερα και οταν τους πετυχετε θα νιωσετε πολυ καλυετρα με τον εαυτο σας ασχετα ποσο κιλα ιδανικα θελετε να χασετε ,ειτε ειναι 10 ειτε ειναι 20 .
Α και κατι αλλο μην ζυγιζεστε καθε μερα.Η ζυγαρια η χειροτερη εφευρεση ever!!!!:)

----------


## sweetOctober

πολύ ωραία τα λες, ας τα εφαρμόσουμε όμως! Εκεί κολλάω εγώ, όλο αρνητικά βλέπω, δεν βλέπω πόσο καιρό είχα να κάνω υπερφαγικό αλλά ότι έκανα, δεν βλέπω τα καλά αλλά μόνο τα κακά. Ας μας κανακέψουμε λίγο πια, δεν είμαστε τόσο απαίσιες όσο νομίζουμε, λίγα κιλάκια παραπάνω έχουμε (προσωπικά πολύ λίγα, μόνο 30! :) :) :) )

----------


## Ασημένια

Ρε Στέφη μπράβο! Οχι που έκανες υπερφαγικό φυσικά αλλά για το πως το αντιμετώπισες την επόμενη ημέρα.
Και όχι μόνο γιαυτό αλλά που τα έχεις μειώσει κιόλας. Ολες οι μεγάλες αλλαγές απο μικρά βήματα ξεκινάνε. Τώρα είναι 1 την εβδομάδα, μετά θα είναι 1 το δεκαπενθήμερο και πάει λέγοντας. Οι μικροί στόχοι είναι το κλειδί σε όλα και στην απώλεια κιλών και στη μείωση υπερφαγικών και παντού. Και χαίρομαι και γιαυτό που λες για τη ζυγαριά γιατι πιστεύω το ίδιο, έχει καταστρέψει πολύ κόσμο!
Α έκανα και εγώ 2 απανωτά, χθες και προχθές αλλά πίεσα τον εαυτό μου και το πήρα πιο χαλαρά και δεν με άφησα να καταστροφολογήσω καθόλου. Τώρα έχω περισσότερη όρεξη για σωστή διατροφή και όλα θα πάνε καλά, υπομονή και επιμονή να έχουμε!

----------


## sweetOctober

Μπράβο βρε Ασημένια, εγώ δεν έχω βγεί ακόμη από τα υπερφαγικά, αν και τέλειωσαν αδυνατώ να λειτουργήσω σωστά. 3η μέρα!

----------


## Stephie_22

sweet october
Ναι ειναι πολυ λογικο να το βλεπουμε ετσι.Και εγω το εχω κανει.Απλα το μονο που προσπαθω ειναι να βλεπω το υπεργαφικο σαν μια αφετηρια μεχρι το επομενο που μπορει να ερθει και οχι σαν μια αντιστροφη πορεια ως προς αυτο που θα ερθει.Μπορει υπο αυτη την οπτικη να ερθει πολυ αργοτερα απο οτι το υπολογιζουμε.Δεν το λεω με βεβαιοτητα και εγω τωρα πειραματιζομαι.Οσο για τα κιλα που λες ειναι 30 δες το αλλιως πχ να χασω τα πρωτα 5 και μετα βλεπουμε.Τα 30 μπορει να μην ειναι οντως τα κιλα που πρεπει να χασεις.Πχ στα 15 να αισθανεσαι ηδη πολυ καλυτερα και να μην στοχευεις να χασεις αλλα 15 .Να θες απλα να τα διτηρησεις.
Ασημενια 
Μπραβο και σε σενα.Τα 2 απανωτα δεν λενε κατι,γιατι συνηθως οταν κανεις το πρωτο κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ανοιγουν "οι ασκοι του αιωλου"και για το δευτερο.Το οτι το πηρες πιο χαλαρα ειναι πολυ αξιεπαινο και πρεπει να ωθει και ολες εμεας τις αλλες για κατι αντιστοιχο .
Α και να πω και κατι αλλο γενικο.Μην πιστευετε κανενα γυρω σας που σας αμφισβητει ενδεχομενως ως προς το να χασετε τα κιλα και γενικοτερα ως προς το να κανετε κατι.Εγω πιδτευω οτι τουλαχιστον ολοι μπορουμε να προσπαθησουμε για αυτο,ασχετα ποια θα ειναι η καταληξη.Και κατι ακομα,το οτι δεν μπορουμε να συγκεντρωτουμε στο να χασουμε κιλα πχ τη δεδομενη χρονικη στιγμη μπορει απλα να φταει το timing και οχι οτι δεν ειμαστε ικανες για κατι τετοιο.Οχι μον για τα κιλα αλλα γενικοτερα σε πολλα πραγματα στη ζωη μας

----------


## Ασημένια

Το δικό μου το μπράβο το θέλω σε μια εβδομάδα που θα κρατηθώ μακριά απο υπέρ :bouncing:
Ηδη το έχω πάρει πιο χαλαρά γενικά, λέω σιγά σιγά να ξεφορτωθώ και τη ζυγαριά κουζίνας. Σιγά σιγά πρέπει να την ξεπαστρέψω αυτή την εμμονή!

----------


## lost kitten

εγώ πρέπει να ξεφορτωθώ την ζυγαριά που έχω πάντα δίπλα στην ντουλάπα (μην τυχών και δεν ζυγιστώ πριν βάλω ρούχα!!!!) Έλεος πια αυτή η εμμονή μου. Ωχ, μια φωνούλα μέσα μου, μου τσιρίζει ότι βαριέμαι να γυμναστώ και να διαβάσω....αχ και να μάζευα λίγο το μυαλό μου, να βάλω την ζωή μου στο αυλάκι που θέλω και να μην με παρασέρνει όπου θέλει η τύχη!

----------


## sweetOctober

έχετε δίκιο, μακρυά από εμμονές! Σήμερα δεν άντεξα και ζυγίστηκα, μάλλον πολλές εμμονές μαζί πάω να διώξω LOL
Στεφι m :thumbup:

----------


## Stephie_22

Aσημενια
Εδω θα μαι να στο πω το ευχριστω!!!!Να σαι σιγουρη")
Βασικα το πιο καλο ειναι να ζυγιζεσαι μια φορα τη βδομαδα.Αν δεν μπορεις αντε 2,αλλα οχι παραπανω.Εγω που ημουν εμμονικη με τη ζυγαρια παντως ακομη και σε περιοδους τρελας,ζυγιζομουν καθρ πρωι,αλλα ποτε περισσοτερες φορες μεσα στη μερα.

----------


## lost kitten

καλέ εγώ ένα διάστημα με το που έτρωγα ανέβαινα στην ζυγαριά εκεί να δείς εμμονή και τύψη ...άσε μεγάλα ζόρια τα προβλήματα της ψυχής:sniff:

----------


## Ασημένια

Στεφ:saint:
Αν μιλάς σε εμένα, δεν έχω ζυγαριά μπάνιου εσκεμμένα, γιατί και με αυτήν θα αποκτήσω εμμονική σχέση το ξέρω.
Εγώ έχω θέμα με την κουζίνας. :sniffle:
Lost κάνε ένα απο τα 2 μην πιέζεσαι πολύ! Αν πάλι πρέπει και τα 2, εγώ λέω να ξεκινήσεις με τη γυμναστικούλα που θα σε "ξυπνήσει" λιγάκι.
Και αυτές οι φωνές πια τα 2 πιο βαρετά βρήκαν να φωνάζουν:smug:;

----------


## Stephie_22

Οχι δεν μιλαω σε σενα Ασημενια,αφορμη πηρα μια και πιασαμε θεμα ζυγαριας,γτ ξερω ατομο που ζυγιζεται πολλες φορες τη μερα η πχ παει καπου 2 μερες εκδρομη και κουβαλα μαζι του ζυγαρια.Το θεωρω τρελο!!!!!Η δικη μου αποψη.....

----------


## sweetOctober

Στεφη έχεις διαβάσει καθόλου τη διατροφή τρίωρα και τριάδες εδώ στο φόρουμ? Είναι ένα κι ένα για τα υπερφαγικά.

----------


## Stephie_22

sweet Octomber
Για να πω την αληθεια το εχω κοιταξει πολυ φευγαλεα,εχω καταλαβει μονο να τρως καθε τρεις ωρες ,ειναι και κατι αλλο?Οντως βοηθαει?Εσυ το χεις κανει?Γιατι αν ειναι ετσι δεν εχω τιποτα να χασω να το εφαρμοσω ¨)

----------


## lost kitten

Ασημένια ....τελικώς δεν έκανα τίποτα από τα δύο:barfy: Αλλά σήμερα είναι μια καινούρια μέρα και θέλω να τα πάω καλά ....έστω και αν είναι μόνο για σήμερα.
όσο για την ζυγαριά, είναι ο δαίμονας μου όταν γυρίζω σπίτι μου (σπουδάζω σε άλλη πόλη) και δεν την παίρνω μαζί μου νιώθω ελευθερία και αφήνομαι τελείως, αλλά πάλι όταν έχω ζυγαριά στο σπίτι νιώθω ότι άμα φάω κάτι πρέπει να ζυγιστώ. Άτιμα προβλήματα της ψυχής
Παρόλα αυτά τι είπαμε; σήμερα είναι μια καινούρια μέρα. Πολλές καλημέρες :)

----------


## Ασημένια

Καλημέρα!!!:grin:
Kitty μου το να ξεκινάμε αισιόδοξα την ημέρα μας είναι ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούμε να κάνουμε, μπράβο!
Ακόμα και για τη ζυγαριά που λες, το ότι έστω και λίγο καιρό μπορείς να κάνεις μακριά της είναι καλό σημάδι. 
Εγώ πολυυυυ παλιά έκανα αυτό που έλεγε η Στέφη, την κουβαλούσα μαζί μου στη βαλιτσούλα, ω ναι!Ακόμα και στα διήμερα!
Τώρα πάω να γράψω τις επιτυχίες μου στο θέμα που είχες ανοίξει, θυμάσαι; :yes::bouncy:

----------


## sweetOctober

> _Originally posted by Stephie_22_
> sweet Octomber
> Για να πω την αληθεια το εχω κοιταξει πολυ φευγαλεα,εχω καταλαβει μονο να τρως καθε τρεις ωρες ,ειναι και κατι αλλο?Οντως βοηθαει?Εσυ το χεις κανει?Γιατι αν ειναι ετσι δεν εχω τιποτα να χασω να το εφαρμοσω ¨)


εγώ τα παράτησα όλα τα άλλα και στράφηκα εκεί. Είχα αρχίσει την προσπάθεια μου από αρχές της χρονιάς, πήγαινα καλά αλλά ζορίστηκα πολύ κι ενώ είχαν ελαττωθεί τα υπερφαγικά (πρίν έκανα σχεδόν κάθε μέρα) ξαναήρθαν κι ένιωσα πολύ αδύναμη με 2 μέρες σερί υπερφαγίας......................
Εβγαλα τις μπαταρίες από τη ζυγαριά (και τις ξανάβαλα λίγες φορές :starhit: ), προσπαθώ να μη ζυγίζομαι, ούτε να πέφτω σε υπερφαγίες και να τρέχω γυμναστήριο να τα "κάψω". Πέταξα το θερμιδομετρητή μου (όχι κυριολεκτικά, τον άφησα σε ένα συρτάρι στη δουλειά, αχρείαστος να είναι). Προσπαθώ να τρώω μερίδες φαγητού και σωστούς συνδιασμούς τακτικά, να μη μένω νηστική και ξεσπάω στο φαγητό. Αυτό πουπρέπει να προσπαθήσω τώρα είναι να αρχίσω να βγαίνω από το σπίτι, γιατί έγινε καλά το παιδί αλλά εγώ τον πωπω μου δεν τον κουνάω. Αύριο Δευτέρα, τα κεφάλια μέσα.

Αν θες έλα από εκεί και διάβασε τα μηνύματα από την αρχή, ό,τι θελήσεις πάντα κάποιος είναι εκεί. Κι γω καινούργια είμαι :thumbup:

----------


## lost kitten

Ασημένια μου πόση ντροπή νιώθω που έφυγα τότε.....και πόσο καταστράφηκα στο διάστημα....έγραψα και εγώ σήμερα μόλις το είδα στην λίστα με τα θέματα. νιώθω απίστευτες ενοχές που δεν συνέχισα την προσπάθεια και για μένα και για την παραμικρή βοήθεια που θα μπορούσα να προσφέρω.

----------


## htsopelas_ed

ποτε δεν ειναι αργα

----------


## lost kitten

μακάρι!:grin:

----------


## Stephie_22

Τι κανουν τα κοριτσια μου?????
Εγω προσπαθω τις τελευταιες μερες να υιοθετησω ενα πιο ισορροπημενο διατροφικο πλανο,με πολλα λαχανικα και σαλατες.Αντε να δουμε για ποσο θα το τηρησω????????¨)

----------


## lost kitten

καλησπέρα :) και εγώ τα βήματά σου ακολουθώ λαχανικά, σαλάτες, ψάρι και κοτόπουλο αααα και βρώμη το πρωί για ενέργεια! αν και από ότι φαίνεται είμαι αρρωστούλα...ένα πολύ θετικό είναι ότι δεν με παίρνει από κάτω....εντάξει νιώθω εξαντλημένη μεν αλλά όχι όπως είμαι συνήθως όταν κρυώνω, νομίζω ότι ακόμα και αυτές τις λίγες μέρες που τρώω σωστά βοήθησε πολύ στην άμυνα του οργανισμού μου!
τώρα που το καλοσκέφτομαι είναι μια σωστή μεσογειακή διατροφή και αφού εφαρμόζω και τα 3ωρα έχω λιγότερες πιθανότητες για υπερφαγικό:kiss:
οπότε μπορώ να πώ ότι είμαι καλά ψυχολογικά και την παλεύω σωματικά :spin:

----------


## Ασημένια

Στεφ μου, πόσο χαίρομαι που σε διαβάζω ανεβασμένη! Και εγώ το έχω πάρει πολύ αισιόδοξα το θέμα.
Για πολύ θα το τηρήσεις μην ανησυχείς! 
Και εγώ μια απο τα ίδια, το έχω ρίξει σε φρουτάκια και λαχανικά.
Κιττυ αρρωστούλα και εδώ αλλά όλα θα τα νικήσουμε. Περαστικά σου!:grin:

----------


## Stephie_22

lost kitten
Τελεια και εγω πανω κατω τα ιδια.Προσπαθω να μην σκεφτομαι το επομενο υπερφαγικο που και ποτε αυτο θα ρθει γιατι ετσι ειναι σαν να βαδιζω εγω η ιδια νοητικα προς αυτο.Για την διατροφη προσπαθω να ειμαι αισιοδοξη,αν και καθε αρχη και δυσκολη!!!!Αλλα ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣΑΜΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Α, και περαστικουλια!¨)
Ασημενια 
σε ευχαριστω πολυ ειναι κατορθωτο να σκεφτομαι αισιοδοξα.τοσο δυσκολο οσο και να αποφυγω τα υπερφαγικα,αλλα ερχομαι και εδω και θελω να ανεβαζουμε η μια την αλλη!!!!Απλα και εγω πολλες φορες,πριν απο λιγο τσατιστηκα για ενα θεμα και ηθελα να το ριξω στο φαι.αλλα το απεφυγα!!!!(πως το παθα)Μετα λεω αν κανω υπερφαγικο μονο κακο στον εαυτο μου θα κανω,οποτε αστο ενω προσπαθωντας να φροντισω το σωμα και την υγεια μου,κανω ενα δωρο για μενα.

----------


## Ασημένια

Στεφ αυτό προσπαθώ να κάνω και εγώ. Νομίζω βοηθάει πολύ να δείχνουμε δυνατές, εγώ παίρνω πολύ κουράγιο όταν βλέπω τον άλλον έτσι και γιαυτό θέλω να είμαι έτσι. Ολες μας περνάμε διάφορα (και εγώ πχ αυτό το καιρό αντιμετωπίζω αρκέτα θέματα με την υγεία μου) αλλά η παραίτηση δεν βοηθάει πουθενά.
Να τώρα αν εσύ ξέσπαγες στο φαγητό και η τσαντίλα δεν θα σου έφευγε και θα είχες και τις τύψεις και τη σωματική δυσφορία.
Τέραστιο δώρο κάνουμε στον εαυτό μας όταν τον φροντίζουμε, μην το συζητάς! Απλά ό,τι δεν είναι υλικό ξέρεις, εμείς οι άνθρωποι συχνά το υποτιμούμε. Και φροντίζοντας το σώμα μου έρχεται και η ισορροπία στο μυαλό, νιώθω τόσο ήρεμη!
Αχ ας έρχεται ένα αγγελάκι να μας τα λέει αυτά πριν απο το υπερφαγικό. Εκείνη την ωρα μόνο το διαβολάκι ακούω εγώ.
:flaming::lol:

----------


## lost kitten

καλημέρααα ;) κορίτσια ευχαριστώ για τα περαστικά, είμαι κάπως καλύτερα σήμερα;) Μπράβο βρε κορίτσια, έτσι σαλατούλες φρουτάκια και υπομονή και θα τα νικήσουμε τα υπερφαγικά. Stephie μπράβο που κρατήθηκες:smilegrin:, λίγο λίγο την φορά και θα περάσουν οι μέρες, και εγώ στεναχωρήθηκα για κάτι χθές αλλά ευτυχώς δεν το έριξα στο φαγητό, το κακό είναι ότι είδα εφιάλτη το βράδυ και πετάχτηκα μέσα στον ύπνο μου τσιρίζοντας (έλεος!) , δεν ξέρω άμα σας έχει συμβεί ποτέ. 
Ασημένια μου έχεις δίκιο ακόμα και στην αρρώστια δεν μπορούμε να παραιτηθούμε. όσο για αυτό που είπες "Αχ ας έρχεται ένα αγγελάκι να μας τα λέει αυτά πριν απο το υπερφαγικό. Εκείνη την ωρα μόνο το διαβολάκι ακούω εγώ" καλέ τι είπαμε abra katabra. ξέρω ακούγετε χαζό αλλά εγώ το εφάρμοσα χθές, και μου θύμισε εσάς και ότι έχουμε πει και ότι άμα χρειάζομαι στήριξη και βοήθεια δεν είναι το φαγητό που θα με βοηθήσει. 
και πάλι Πολλές Καλημέρες στέλνω και Φιλάκια :starhit:

----------


## Stephie_22

Γεια σας κοριτσια μου!!!!
Να σας ρωτησω κατι ασχετο(αν θελετε απανταται βεβαια!)Οταν κανετε υπερφαγικα ,τι περιπου καταναλωνετε και σε τι ποσοτητες?

----------


## Ασημένια

Γειά σου Στεφ:grin:
Τι καταναλώνουμε και πόσο ε; Χμ...
Εμένα ξεκινάει πάντα με κάτι γλυκό γιατι αυτή είναι η μανία μου εξάλλου, και συνεχίζει έτσι με σοκολατοειδή, μπισκότα, κρουασάν και λοιπές μπούρδες.
Ενδιάμεσα αν λιγωθώ τρώω κάτι αλμυρό ή σκέτο ψωμί για να μπορέσω να συνεχίσω και μετά τρώω ό,τι άλλο βρίσκω όπως μαρμελάδες,γλυκά κουταλιού, βανίλια υποβρύχιο και άλλα τέτοια που βρίσκω στα ντουλάπια.
Απο ποσότητες δεν ξέρω ακριβώς γιατί δεν είναι ότι θα ανοίξω τα μπισκότα και θα τα φάω όλα, θα φάω 3 μπισκότα, 5 κουταλιές μερέντα, μετά θα θυμηθώ το παγωτό και πάει λέγοντας. Γενικά τρώω πάρα πολλά είδη και γιαυτό έχω σταματήσει (κακώς) να τα γράφω στο ημερολόγιο, μερικές φορές δυσκολεύομαι να θημηθώ και εγώ η ίδια. 
Πάντως τρώω μέχρι να αισθανθώ δυσφορία. Και απο αηδία δεν το συζητώ...και ας είναι οι αγαπημένες μου γεύσεις. Ολα μαζί είναι τόσο σιχαμένα...
Αλήθεια γιατί ρωτάς; Εσύ τι επιλέγεις;

----------


## Stephie_22

Και εγω πανω κατω τα ιδια!!!!γλυκα κυριως πολλα γλυκα ομως σοκολατα και μετα ο,τι αλλο μπορεις να φανταστεις ακομα και αυτα που δεν μου αρεσουν!!!!Γλυκο να ναι και οτι να ναι!!!!Εμενα οι ποσοτητες δεν ειναι μετρησιμες,μεχρι να τελειωσουν ολα!!!!!Ρωταω γιατι μου εχει δημιουργηθει μια απορια.Παλια μετα απο καθε υπερφαγικο εκανα εμετο και ετρωγα τοσο πολυ ακριβως γιατι οσο περισσοτερα ετρωφα τοσο πιο ευκολα "εβγαιναν".Απλα απο τον Σεπτεμβρη και μετα δεν μπορω να κανω ευκολα εμετο ,δλδ στα παμπολα υπερφαγικα ζητημα να εκανα ελαχιστες φορες εμετο.Σε αναλογια πχ 10 υπερφαγικα 1 εμετος.Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι παρολο που πλεον δεν μπορω να κανω εμετο οι ποσοτητες δεν εχουν μειωθει και πολλες φορες τρωω ακομα περισσοτερο απο οτι παλια χωρις να αισθανομαι ιδιαιτερη δυσφορια ωστε να σταματησω.Μου φαινεται οντως πολυ περιεργο...:P:regan:

----------


## Ασημένια

Εγώ δεν κάνω εμετό και καλά κάνεις που τον έχεις σταματήσει και εσύ. Η δυσφορία σε λίγες ώρες φεύγει ενώ ο εμετός προκαλέι ανεπανόρθωτες βλάβες στον οργανισμό. Να χαίρεσαι που δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και να μην μπαίνεις καν στη διαδικασία να προσπαθείς.
Τώρα η δυσφορία και ο κορεσμός και το πότε θα έρθουν έχει να κάνει με πολλά. Αν διανύω "λιτοδίαιτη" περίοδο για παράδειγμα σκάω πολύ εύκολα, αν όμως μετά απο αυτό σε 2 ημέρες κάνω και άλλο και καπάκι άλλο τότε θέλω μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα. Μάλλον ισχύει αυτό που λένε για την ελαστικότητα του στομαχιού, όταν του βάζουμε τα μύρια όσα μέσα ξεχειλώνει και αυτό τι να κάνει; Εκείνο που έχω προσέξει σε εμένα είναι ότι 9/10 φορές την ημέρα προ περιόδου έχω τον αχόρταγο, μιλάμε για τρελές ποσότητες και να μην νιώθω ούτε κορεσμό ούτε δυσφορία! Ευτυχώς αυτή τη φορά το γλίτωσα αλλά μυρίζομαι ότι τα προηγούμενα 2 απανωτά ήταν λόγω καθυστέρησης, οπότε δεν γλίτωσα τίποτα.

----------


## Stephie_22

Ναι απο τοτε που δεν μπορουσα πια να κανω εμετο επεσα σε μεγαλη καταθλιψη.Δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις και ακομα δεν τον εχω ξεπερασει τελειως οσο τρελο και αν ακουγεται μου λειπει.Αλλα λεω παρολο που δεν το βλεπω καθαρα και λογικα τωρα ξερω οτι μπορει και να ειναι για καλο.Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης αν μπορουσα να κανω αποκλειεται να επαιρνα την αποφαση να τον σταματουσα μονη μου.Ειναι μεγαλος περιρασμος.Ασε πυ φοβαμαι μηπως μου εχει αφησει καταλειπα στο στομαχι για εκανα εμετο απο τα 16 μεχρι τα 22.Δεν ειναι και λιγο....
Εσυ εχεις να χασεις πολλα κιλα?

----------


## Ασημένια

Ε όχι και να πέσεις σε κατάθλιψη, αυτό είναι δώρο Θεού. Λίγα ποστ πιο πάνω γράφεις ότι θες να φροντίζεις το σώμα σου και την υγεία σου. Δεν γίνονται όλα με τη σωστή διατροφή, όταν κάνεις εμετό όχι μόνο αναιρείς αυτή την προσπάθεια για φροντίδα αλλά το καταστρέφεις το σώμα. Και όλα αυτά γιατί; Για μια στιγμιαία ανακούφιση; Γιατί και τα κιλά να σε ενδιαφέρουν μόνο σε περίπτωση που την υγεία την έχεις γραμμένη πάλι χαμένος βγαίνεις. 
Και εγώ θα έλεγα να πας σε ένα γιατρό να κοιτάξεις σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεσαι, 6 χρόνια δεν είναι λίγα. Με τις κατάλληλες εξετάσεις θα μάθεις. Οι γόνεις σου ξέρουν για τους εμετούς;
Κιλά δεν θέλω να χάσω άλλα, απλά θέλω να φτιάξω λίγο το σώμα μου με γυμναστική. Είμαι όμως λίγο τεμπέλα το ομολογώ...

----------


## Stephie_22

Ναι η μαμα μου ξερει και ειχε φοβηθει λιγο αλλα μην νομιζεις και φοβερα πραγματα,γενικα της εχω μιλησει για την βουλιμια και δεν φαινεται να το πηρε και επι πονου.Μαλλον δεν καταλαναινει ποσο επιπονο ειναι αλλα δεν απαιτω απο τον καθενα να το καταλαβει.Μπορει κατα βαθος και να πιστευει οτι το προβλημα μου ειναι λιγο προβλημα "πολυτελειας", δλδ κανω μεγαλο θορυβο για το τιποτα.Δεν ειναι ετσι ομως.Τεσπα δεν με πλνοιαζει πλεον ιδιαιτερα διοτι θελω να το παλεψω μονη μου και δεν με ενδιαφερει να ειναι διπλα μου σε αυτο.Μονη μου το δημιουργησα και μονη μου ευελπιστω να βγω απο αυτο.Δεν το λεω ουτε με κακια ουτε με θυμο απλα σε μερικα θεματα οι γονεις δεν ειναι παντα και ο πιο αξιοπιστος συμβουλος.
Ναι και εγω εχω ψλβαρεθει τη γυμναστικη αλλα πρεπει να την ξαναξεκινησω συντομα!!!!

----------


## lost kitten

> _Originally posted by Stephie_22_
> Γεια σας κοριτσια μου!!!!
> Να σας ρωτησω κατι ασχετο(αν θελετε απανταται βεβαια!)Οταν κανετε υπερφαγικα ,τι περιπου καταναλωνετε και σε τι ποσοτητες?


εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα αρκεί να γεμίσει το στομάχι, συνήθως παίρνω μια μεγάλη ποσότητα γλυκών (κρουσαν,μερέντα,μπισκότα) και κάτι αλμυρό (κατεψυγμένη πίτσα για παράδειγμα, παταπάκια, ψωμι) και δεν θα τελειώσει άν δεν τελειώσουν όλα μα όλα, συνήθως αισθάνομαι μια ταχυκαρδία και μια απίστευτη χαλάρωση...και μένω σε μια κωματώδη κατάσταση για 4-5 ώρες.
ένα υπερφαγικό όμως μπορεί κάλλιστα να γίνει με κανονικό φαγητό και ψωμί με σάκχαρη. κοίτα γενικώς έτρωγα μέχρι να νιώσω χαλάρωση οπότε αν και προτιμούσα τα γλυκά ή τις παραγγελίες από delivery μπορούσα να φάω ότι και να είχα στο σπίτι.....
ένα μέτριο υπερφαγικό μπορεί να ήταν ας πούμε 1 βάζο νουτέλα και 1 ψωμί, ένα μεγάλο....άστα να πάνε ...κανα 3 ατομικές πίτσες, 3 κουτια μπισκότα!!!, 2 ντόνατ σοκολάτας, 4 κρουασάν,μέλι με ψωμί (αυτό ήταν το τελευταίο υπερφαγικό μου)
νιώθω απίστευτη ντροπή με το τι κατανάλωσα.

----------


## lost kitten

> _Originally posted by Stephie_22_
> Και εγω πανω κατω τα ιδια!!!!γλυκα κυριως πολλα γλυκα ομως σοκολατα και μετα ο,τι αλλο μπορεις να φανταστεις ακομα και αυτα που δεν μου αρεσουν!!!!Γλυκο να ναι και οτι να ναι!!!!Εμενα οι ποσοτητες δεν ειναι μετρησιμες,μεχρι να τελειωσουν ολα!!!!!Ρωταω γιατι μου εχει δημιουργηθει μια απορια.Παλια μετα απο καθε υπερφαγικο εκανα εμετο και ετρωγα τοσο πολυ ακριβως γιατι οσο περισσοτερα ετρωφα τοσο πιο ευκολα "εβγαιναν".Απλα απο τον Σεπτεμβρη και μετα δεν μπορω να κανω ευκολα εμετο ,δλδ στα παμπολα υπερφαγικα ζητημα να εκανα ελαχιστες φορες εμετο.Σε αναλογια πχ 10 υπερφαγικα 1 εμετος.Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι παρολο που πλεον δεν μπορω να κανω εμετο οι ποσοτητες δεν εχουν μειωθει και πολλες φορες τρωω ακομα περισσοτερο απο οτι παλια χωρις να αισθανομαι ιδιαιτερη δυσφορια ωστε να σταματησω.Μου φαινεται οντως πολυ περιεργο...:P:regan:


Καταρχάς μπράβο και ευτυχώς που σταμάτησες τους εμετούς, είμαι σίγουρη ότι θέλεις τα δόντια σου και ότι δεν θα ήθελες να αποκτήσεις καρκίνο του οισοφάγου στον βωμό των βουλιμικών. όσο για τις ποσότητες, σκέψου ότι το στομάχι μας είναι ένα μπαλόνι από καλό λάστιχο....όσο το διαστέλλεις με το φαγητό αυτό αρχίζει και μεγαλώνει, ενώ όσο πιο μικρή η ποσότητα του κάθε γεύματος αυτό αρχίζει και μαζεύεται, γενικώς είναι σχηματισμένο από πολύ ελαστικά και συνάμα εξαιρετικής αντοχής κύτταρα. Το έχω παρατηρήσει άπειρες φορές που κάνω σωστή διατροφή/ή αφαγία και μετα αρχίζει μια εβδομάδα υπερφαγικών, την τελευταία μέρα είμαι ικανή να φάω το τριπλάσιο της πρώτης μέρας των υπερφαγικών.

----------


## lost kitten

> _Originally posted by Ασημένια_
> Εγώ δεν κάνω εμετό και καλά κάνεις που τον έχεις σταματήσει και εσύ. Η δυσφορία σε λίγες ώρες φεύγει ενώ ο εμετός προκαλέι ανεπανόρθωτες βλάβες στον οργανισμό. Να χαίρεσαι που δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και να μην μπαίνεις καν στη διαδικασία να προσπαθείς.
> Τώρα η δυσφορία και ο κορεσμός και το πότε θα έρθουν έχει να κάνει με πολλά. Αν διανύω "λιτοδίαιτη" περίοδο για παράδειγμα σκάω πολύ εύκολα, αν όμως μετά απο αυτό σε 2 ημέρες κάνω και άλλο και καπάκι άλλο τότε θέλω μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα. Μάλλον ισχύει αυτό που λένε για την ελαστικότητα του στομαχιού, όταν του βάζουμε τα μύρια όσα μέσα ξεχειλώνει και αυτό τι να κάνει; Εκείνο που έχω προσέξει σε εμένα είναι ότι 9/10 φορές την ημέρα προ περιόδου έχω τον αχόρταγο, μιλάμε για τρελές ποσότητες και να μην νιώθω ούτε κορεσμό ούτε δυσφορία! Ευτυχώς αυτή τη φορά το γλίτωσα αλλά μυρίζομαι ότι τα προηγούμενα 2 απανωτά ήταν λόγω καθυστέρησης, οπότε δεν γλίτωσα τίποτα.


αχ ασημένια μου αυτή η περίοδος αχ, και εγώ τον αχόρταγο έχω και γίδα ολόκληρη να μου βάλεις θα την σκίσω αν και πάντα προτιμώ τα γλυκά (λογικό). τι να σου πώ και εγώ χθες σκεφτόμουν τρόπους αντιμετώπισης της λαιμαργίας πρίν την περίοδο. φαντάζομαι ότι άμα βάλουμε περισσότερους σύνθετους υδατάνθρακες 2-3 μέρες πρίν στην διατροφή μας θα μειωθεί αυτή η απίστευτη επιθυμία αλλά και πάλι δεν ξέρω πρέπει να το ψάξω πρώτα. Ναι, ισχύει αυτό με το στομάχι (ευτυχώς δηλαδή αλλιώς θα πάθαινα ρήξη στομάχου :wow:)

----------


## lost kitten

> _Originally posted by Stephie_22_
> Ναι η μαμα μου ξερει και ειχε φοβηθει λιγο αλλα μην νομιζεις και φοβερα πραγματα,γενικα της εχω μιλησει για την βουλιμια και δεν φαινεται να το πηρε και επι πονου.Μαλλον δεν καταλαναινει ποσο επιπονο ειναι αλλα δεν απαιτω απο τον καθενα να το καταλαβει.Μπορει κατα βαθος και να πιστευει οτι το προβλημα μου ειναι λιγο προβλημα "πολυτελειας", δλδ κανω μεγαλο θορυβο για το τιποτα.Δεν ειναι ετσι ομως.Τεσπα δεν με πλνοιαζει πλεον ιδιαιτερα διοτι θελω να το παλεψω μονη μου και δεν με ενδιαφερει να ειναι διπλα μου σε αυτο.Μονη μου το δημιουργησα και μονη μου ευελπιστω να βγω απο αυτο.Δεν το λεω ουτε με κακια ουτε με θυμο απλα σε μερικα θεματα οι γονεις δεν ειναι παντα και ο πιο αξιοπιστος συμβουλος.
> Ναι και εγω εχω ψλβαρεθει τη γυμναστικη αλλα πρεπει να την ξαναξεκινησω συντομα!!!!


στέφη μου να μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω, οι γονείς είναι οι καλύτεροι σύμβουλοι και "διασώστες" του παιδιού. άμα δώσεις να καταλάβει την σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης και τις ζητήσεις να πάτε σε γιατρούς για να εξελέξεται την κατάσταση είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα καταλάβει ή τουλάχιστον θα αρχίσει να καταλαβαίνει. Αν και δεν είμαι καλό παράδειγμα, εγώ έχω μιλήσει στην μητέρα μου ξέρει το πρόβλημα και την σοβαρότητα, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι είμαι μακριά με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί ούτε να με στιρίξει ούτε να καταλάβει άμα η κατάσταση συνεχίζεται (βασικά εγώ η ίδια ένα διάστημα που ήμουν πολύ χάλια της είπα ότι άμα το φέρνει συνέχεια στην κουβέντα θα φέρει τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα....αλλά έκανα λάθος γιατί από ότι καταλαβαίνω τώρα ήμουν σε κατάσταση άρνησης). πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι παρότι το σπίτι και τα οικογενειακά προβλήματα όντως δημιουργούν τεράστια πίεση ...η αγάπη και στήριξη των γονιών μας είναι απίστευτη δύναμη, άμα ήμουν στο σπίτι θα χρησιμοποιούσα αυτό το "χαρτί". Γνωρίζω όμως ότι οι καταστάσεις διαφέρουν οπότε δεν θέλω να γίνομαι απόλυτη:sniff:

----------


## Ασημένια

Στέφη δεν πρόλαβα να σου απαντήσω χθες αλλά συμφωνώ και εγώ με την κιττυ μας. Ισως η μαμά σου δεν είναι καλά ενημερωμένη ή βλέπει κλειστές πόρτες απο εσένα, δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει αλλά για εμένα θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να της πείς για την απόφαση σου να το ξεπεράσεις. Είναι πιο εύκολος ο δρόμος όταν έχεις κάποιον να σε στηρίζει. Οπως και να έχει ακόμα και μόνη σου στην τελική συνέχισε την προσπάθεια και μην τα παρατήσεις για κανέναν λόγο.

Κίττυ μου σε εμένα δεν πιάνει κανένα τρικ. Σύνθετους υδατάνθρακες τρώω καθημερινά και γενικά ακόμα και με τέλεια διατροφή τις προηγούμενες δεν έχω δει σημαντική διαφορά. Βέβαια αν με σκεφτώ 3 χρόνια πριν που έκανα χάλια διατροφή και το τσιμπούσι κρατούσε 4ήμερα, σα να υπάρχει μια βελτίωση ε; 1-2 ημέρες τον μήνα δεν με απασχολούν και τόσο όμως, ειδικά όταν ξέρω ότι συμβαίνει στις περισσότερες. Ξέρω ότι δεν φταίω εγώ και είναι και μια ευκαιρία να το ρίξουμε έξω βρε αδερφέ.:saint::lol:

----------


## lost kitten

χαχαχα ναι βρε αδελφέ τι να κάνουμε που είμαστε γυναίκες;πάντως με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα το ψάξω στα βιβλία μου μπας και μπορώ να μας βρω καμία λύση:thumbup: κατα τα άλλα τι κάνετε ; πώς είστε;:blush:

----------


## Ασημένια

> _Originally posted by lost kitten_
> χαχαχα ναι βρε αδελφέ τι να κάνουμε που είμαστε γυναίκες;πάντως με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα το ψάξω στα βιβλία μου μπας και μπορώ να μας βρω καμία λύση:thumbup: κατα τα άλλα τι κάνετε ; πώς είστε;:blush:


Στα βιβλία σου;Σπουδάζεις κάτι σχετικό;
Εγώ δηλώνω καλά, ανυπομονώ για την ανάρρωση μου και να βγώ στη λιακάδα να χαρώ περπάτημα!

----------


## afroditicat

Kalimera sas koritsia...Kainourgia stin parea,boulimiki ta teleutaia oute kai ego ksero....3,5 xronia???Exo iposxe8ei ston eayto mou apeires fores oti 8a einai i teleutaia fora.Den exo kataferei kati.Bebaia pleon exo beltio8ei arketa.Polles fores exoun perasei kai 3mina xoris boulimika epeisodia,alla to klasiko einai pleon mia fora tin ebdomada.Thelo toso polu na ksefigo....Exo paei kai 2 fores se psixologo alla de sinexisa xoris logo...Apo tote pou ksekinise olo ayto nio8o pos badizo se mia paranoia.Kai i erotisi moy einai, pote 8a teleiosei olo ayto?Pote 8a eimai fisiologiki???

----------


## lost kitten

καλωσόρισες στην παρέα μας afroditicat !!! καταρχάς, η διαχείριση αυτού του προβλήματος βρίσκεται μόνο στα χέρια σου. το πώς και για πόσο θα καταφέρεις να χειραφετηθείς από το φαγητό και την υπερβολή είναι καθαρά ένας αγώνας για φέρεις ηρεμία και ισορροπία στον εσωτερικό σου κόσμο. δεν είναι ίωση και σίγουρα δεν έχει να κάνει με δίαιτα και απώλεια κιλών. σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη και ελπίζω να τα λέμε συχνά! :D φιλάκια πολλά;)

----------

